# 10 gal vertical enclosure conversion kit



## cr4igo (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys,

          Can anyone push me a good reference website for this kit? Frogs-n-Things has them for 45 plus shipping. A bit pricey IMO. They are promoting the use of full glass though. I'm leaning towards plexi. I'm aiming for a variation with vents inserted for arboreals . I've considered doing this myself...Cutting the plexi seems a bit tedious. Thoughts and experiences ???


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

cr4igo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone push me a good reference website for this kit? Frogs-n-Things has them for 45 plus shipping. A bit pricey IMO. They are promoting the use of full glass though. I'm leaning towards plexi. I'm aiming for a variation with vents inserted for arboreals . I've considered doing this myself...Cutting the plexi seems a bit tedious. Thoughts and experiences ???


Froggers are glass people, not plastic users for this application generally speaking. T people are plastic lovers hah.

Check New England Herp Supply.


Cutting plexi isn't hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd opt more for holes drilled rather than vents also, I've heard so many stories of T's popping them out or biting through them and escaping. I prefer the way vents look but they're not for T's IMO.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

Here's what Ts do to screen

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how.284121/#post-2484370

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cr4igo (Dec 15, 2016)

@viper69 they retired their kits  I'm gonna come up with something this weekend from Lowe's. I'll try snapping some pics. Very surprised a kit isn't floating around on the forum  Maybe its just that easy?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

cr4igo said:


> @viper69 they retired their kits  I'm gonna come up with something this weekend from Lowe's. I'll try snapping some pics. Very surprised a kit isn't floating around on the forum  Maybe its just that easy?


It isn't easy actually. The reason there are no T kits is because no 2 fish tanks are created equally. That is, 10 galleon Aqueon isn't the same as another 10 gallon from another brand. The reason is the black molding dimensions at the top are always different across brands.

The only frogger I know that makes kits for frogs does it ONLY for Aqueon tank owners.

Vendors tried making them for T owners, but the measurements have to be PERFECT, or the fit isn't perfect. Well most owners take bad measurements. You are better off making it yourself. The time you spend looking for one, could prob make one yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Python (Dec 15, 2016)

I make them using lexan, a couple of small hinges and a cabinet lock. Not hard to do at all. I got the last batch of lexan for free that just left a few dollars for the hinges, lock and adhesive to stick it together. Took maybe an hour to construct, aired it out for a few days and that was that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2016)

Python said:


> I make them using lexan, a couple of small hinges and a cabinet lock. Not hard to do at all. I got the last batch of lexan for free that just left a few dollars for the hinges, lock and adhesive to stick it together. Took maybe an hour to construct, aired it out for a few days and that was that.


I LOVE Lexan too, tough as nails. I know it from the RC car/truck world. It can take a beating!


----------



## Python (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah. My last upright door warped so the edges have a bit of a gap around the edges. Never had that happen on an upright before. But the inhabitant is a sub-adult L. violaceopes, about 6 inches or so, so there's little chance for escape. So far I can't bend it far enough to open the gap so I'm pretty sure he's not going to be able to

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## cr4igo (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello friends,

Holidays got very busy. I managed to tinker with the DIY vertical enclosure setup today. Plexi was hand cut as we previously discussed. I found it easy to cut as @viper69 mentioned. I would only promote the use of clamps to stabilize a larger sheet of acrylic. I will be drilling vent holes instead of placing vents circles. Bottom 3 inches will have silicon. Tanks will be equipped with custom backdrop. Housing ghost ornamental and singapore blue. I will post when the first tank is complete  Hope everyone had a nice holiday season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camj94 (Oct 15, 2019)

Python said:


> I make them using lexan, a couple of small hinges and a cabinet lock. Not hard to do at all. I got the last batch of lexan for free that just left a few dollars for the hinges, lock and adhesive to stick it together. Took maybe an hour to construct, aired it out for a few days and that was that.


Super late here haha. Does lexan warp like Plexi ?


----------



## J0urney (Oct 17, 2019)

Lean is a brand name for plexi, If you use it make sure you have latches on both corners. I would recommend a hinge that spans the length of the whole front door because warping can put a lot of pressure on the hinges. It is important that you do this right and add 2 hinges- don't end up like me.

My A avic (m6) decided to go for a walk one night when it had warped a good bit. Luckily I noticed him before I ran out the door.


----------



## Pyroxian (Oct 17, 2019)

J0urney said:


> Lean is a brand name for plexi, If you use it make sure you have latches on both corners. I would recommend a hinge that spans the length of the whole front door because warping can put a lot of pressure on the hinges. It is important that you do this right and add 2 hinges- don't end up like me.
> 
> My A avic (m6) decided to go for a walk one night when it had warped a good bit. Luckily I noticed him before I ran out the door.


Hate to be "that guy" but no, Lexan is not a brand of plexi. Plexiglas and Lexan are both brand names for plastic sheeting, but Plexiglas is acrylic while Lexan is polycarbonate, they have different physical properties, different thermoplastic working temperatures, different light transmission levels, etc. Both are mildly hydroscopic though and both will warp when exposed to moisture, especially when one side is at higher humidity than the other.

Probably the most significant differences for terrarium use would be that Plexiglas does not discolor while Lexan goes yellow in 5-7 years of sun/uv exposure unless you buy the Lexan which has a UV-protective coating, and that while both can scratch, in Lexan they can not be buffed/polished out. Also, Plexiglas will break but Lexan is just about unbreakable.

A quick Google search will give much more detail if you're interested.


----------



## J0urney (Oct 17, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> Hate to be "that guy" but no, Lexan is not a brand of plexi. Plexiglas and Lexan are both brand names for plastic sheeting, but Plexiglas is acrylic while Lexan is polycarbonate, they have different physical properties, different thermoplastic working temperatures, different light transmission levels, etc. Both are mildly hydroscopic though and both will warp when exposed to moisture, especially when one side is at higher humidity than the other."
> 
> Cool Ive always seen them used interchangeably. Have you noticed one warping more with thermal differences than the other? I know I had my enclosure almost bone dry and it warped so it would be cool for it not to do that.


----------



## Pyroxian (Oct 17, 2019)

You asked about thermal differences - Lexan has a much higher thermoplastic working temp, so if heat alone were the concern, Lexan hands down would be better. But it really isn't heat that is the problem, it's moisture. I don't have numbers in front of me (and this is not my profession so I'm no expert) but iirc Lexan should be slightly better with regard to moisture. I know I've seen quite a few recommendations for using Lexan over Plexiglas for this reason, but I suspect it's nearly as much about thickness as material - home improvement stores near me carry both, but the Lexan tends to be thicker. The thicker polycarbonate is much more resistant to warping than the thinner acrylic sheet (though more than double the price).

In my opinion they both are suitable for converting a glass aquarium if you support them well with piano hinges, dual hasps, and contact with aquarium frame or glass along as much of the edge length as possible, etc. I would speculate ventilation is probably a bigger issue depending on what you intend to house in it, since you can't easily add vent holes on any of the glass faces making cross-ventilation tough.


----------



## MrTwister (Oct 18, 2019)

If your going to use plexiglass for an enclosure with any kind of moisture, keep in mind it will warp. The inside surface of the material will absorb water causing it to bow.


----------

